# 4" at my place south of Divide...



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Woke up to this this morning... It was mid-60's yesterday...


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

yep - that's what we got at my place up in ANF..


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Pictures, man the weather can change on a dime out by you!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

tls22;612198 said:


> Nice Pictures, man the weather can change on a dime out by you!


Yeah, I live at 9700 feet... So, weather is very unpredictable. We had 2" on June 5th, and traces of snow on July 7th...

Supposed to be back around low 60's by Sat...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

TL697;612206 said:


> Yeah, I live at 9700 feet... So, weather is very unpredictable. We had 2" on June 5th, and traces of snow on July 7th...
> 
> Supposed to be back around low 60's by Sat...


Thats awsome, most be fun to experince weather to that effect. In Denver it can be 75, the next day snow a foot. By the weekend it will be all melted.lol Pretty Crazy!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i love snow


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you get a push in TL697?

We didn't get anything down here.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

bladescape2;612247 said:


> Did you get a push in TL697?
> 
> We didn't get anything down here.


NO...

I probably could have if I had been more prepared... or expecting... BUT

Foot and vehicle traffic practically melt it instantly... The ground is still pretty warm... It will be melted in no time


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

TL697;612206 said:


> Yeah, I live at 9700 feet... So, weather is very unpredictable. We had 2" on June 5th, and traces of snow on July 7th...
> 
> Supposed to be back around low 60's by Sat...


Yeah, it's a trip isn't it? I'm at 9600' and just over the snow line in our area... Even with the 60 degree temps, it looks like the snow we got last weekend will be here until may..


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice, Hopefully we will see lots of the flakes falling this winter!!


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

nice nice....whos the chick


----------

